# How to clear the error "print unable 7A" and "print unable EC" on brother dcp-7065dn?



## mnemonicweb (Jul 21, 2013)

*How to clear the error "print unable 7A" and "print unable EC" on brother dcp-7065dn?*

Printer: brother dcp-7065dn

Scenario 1: We have (1)one machine with a physical damaged drive motor. We bought a replacement and installed it. After switching it on, an error appeared "print unable 7A". We've done Step 1-3 except Step #4, based on the service manual SM_HL2280DW_DCP7060D_DCP7065DN_MFC7360N_MFC7460DN_MFC7860DW.pdf 

Scenario 2: We have another machine with no problems, with no errors on it. Good as new! We tried to replace the PCB board from the machine stated on Scenario #1, using the PCB Board of the machine from Scenario 2 then an error disappeared. So we returned the working PCB back to its original state. It should work right? It didn't as expected and an error appeared "print unable EC". 

Both machines are now having different error codes. Machince on Scenario 1: "print unable 7A" Machince on Scenatio 2: "print unable EC" Is there way we can clear this error? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

